# Whacked some Geese!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Went out and whacked some geese New Year's Day with my waterfowlin buds, Chong Chin & Tom Trace!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice big mature birds. I wacked some myself Saturday. Lots of birds in NE Columbus, unfortunately Im not hunting the X. Geese have been tough, but the ducks are just plain stupid!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

We were to the N/W outside of Dublin and only had a few ducks that were being really cautious. There's quite a few folks that waterfowl hunt in the area and we normally always hear other folks shooting as well and the geese are real skittish/call shy in the late season. We had out 2 robo-ducks and got some ducks to come looking. Even had one batch that circled us about 6 times.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Take down the robo ducks and stop calling and see what that does for you. The majority of birds we shoot decoy in by themselves, if you start calling then the bogey out. The movement of the wings on the robo may get there attention, but I found the birds committing after taking them down so I stoped using them all together. I cant tell you the number of ducks Ive had try to land ontop of me this year.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I hear ya on that, I do take mine down sometimes to!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I usually turn off the mojo's as well when I see geese coming. We were hunting the lake last week and the guys next to us had 2 mojos going and still had 4 geese locked up and came right in... I don't think there is a right or wrong answer but I'll still turn mine off

Like EireA said try less calling or no calling at all. I have had more birds work our spread in the last 2 weeks with little to no calling.
Good luck


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

I am still trying to find Erieanglers "stupid ducks" and am not doing well! I am very jealous of you guys getting into birds. I have never had as much trouble finding them as this year. Wish I was out in a field today, they are gonna feed before the storm.

Be safe


----------

